# The Basics



## Phil Elmore (Sep 16, 2003)

*Knife Basics

Knife Training

The Continuum of Training Knives

Eye Protection

Knife Drills

Knife "Fighting"

Selecting a Knife

Carrying a Knife

*For more information:

*The Martialist: The Magazine For Those Who Fight Unfairly

*


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow...Phil! What a great resource!!


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, thanks this should come in handy


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Good stuff.

Maybe we should stick this thread?


----------



## Seigi (Sep 22, 2003)

WOW, Thanks


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Good stuff.
> 
> Maybe we should stick this thread? *



I think that we should!


----------

